# Graco 695 Keeps cycling



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Just installed a new endurance pump. Keeps cycling. Is there a way to tell if the pressure transducer is bad? Same thing with the board. How can you determine the problem? Definitely at my wits end with sprayers this week. All four of mine went down and I have a huge spray job on Monday. I also could borrow one but its near Dannemora NY on 1 of 2 closed roads in the state.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Does the newly installed pump include the packings? Any time mine won't build its been packings. Past that it's the shop for me. Oh what about the prime valve? I believe that's another common cause. 
I know the feeling, recently I found out the hard way that my back up pump needed repair and I had to resort to my "old trusty" that's on the shelf for memories/worst case scenario haha.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

New primer valve, packings, and fluid section.. I dropped it off to get serviced. Hopefully the board isn't done.


----------

